# Flounder Poundin' July 4th weekend



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Took the boys out gigging in West Galveston Bay 2 nights over the 4th of July weekend to try out our new homade LED flounder lights. 

Gigged 12 on the 1st night and 15 the next. Kids had a great time (so did I).


----------



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Flounder Light Schematic*

Some fellow 2 coolers wanted some details on the flounder lights...In response, I wanted to offer the Plans for building the homade LED flounder lights that we made...good luck.


----------

